# The Best Damn Juice (USA) - Juice Reviews



## Rob Fisher (13/1/15)

I was cruising around the Vapor DNA web site and decided (despite the fact I said I wouldn't buy any more juices) and I thought I would try a few of the Best Damn Juices!




And then I watched Ruby Roo's (she wants me) review of the juices and when she said the Icy Banana was just too powerful a menthol for her I decided that it may be just the juice for me... she is such a girl... she should try some Menthol Ice!



So I put some in a REO bottle in Lily and gave it a go...




The first few toots are great but I'm not a great banana fan and while it's a good juice it's not really for me and there is far too little menthol in it to call it icy... Ruby Roo must have a really sensitive throat because it's really a mild menthol. I filled the bottle up with Mount Baker Extreme Ice (60% Extreme Ice and 40% Icy Banana) and now it's much better for me because there is now enough menthol and only a hint of banana!

Those that like banana will enjoy this because there is no doubt that's it's a banana juice but I won't be buying it again... Oh what a surprise... 

I will try the other two once I have cleaned Lily... the one I'm really oping will be good is the Guava Infused!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/15)

It's been half an hour with the juice and Lily is in the sink being washed... that being said if you like banana then you will like this juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/1/15)

Thank you for the review @Rob Fisher! Great stuff 
TBH, this is the first time I am hearing of this juice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/15)

OK time for the Guava Infused one..

And another does and another one does another one bites the dust... it makes me cough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (13/1/15)

@Rob Fisher thanks for the review on the juices.honestly I've never heard of them.


----------



## Silver (13/1/15)

@Rob Fisher , I assume these are not available locally?
Special import from USA?


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/1/15)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , I assume these are not available locally?
> Special import from USA?



Yip... I got mine from http://www.vapordna.com/The-Best-Damn-E-Juice-Guava-Infused-p/bde005.htm


----------



## Silver (13/1/15)

Thanks, i have updated the title accordingly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

